# Girls' first birthday



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I picked up my two female beagles on the July 4th weekend last year... they were 5 weeks old then. This past weekend while at a party down the road from my kennel I heard the bawl of my two girls coming through the crowd.

Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burrrrrrrrrr, sure enough- they were crashing our shindig. They dug out of the pen and came over uninvited, but they were quickly the life of the party! After calming them down from all the excitement I was able to get some good photos for my office- they're growing up too fast!




























Vicky-









Bridger-


----------

